# What to do with the yolk after separating?



## rfwu (Jun 24, 2007)

I've noticed that in many recipes for things such as meringues the egg white is supposed to be separated form the egg yolk.  But they never say what to do with the yolk.  Are you just supposed to throw it away?  That just seems wasteful.  Has there ever been a recipe that has found a good use for it?


----------



## Caine (Jun 24, 2007)

Add it to your breakfast omlette.


----------



## miniman (Jun 24, 2007)

Scambled eggs, make a cake & just use egg yolks, make any batter a little richer. If make lemon meringue pie, the yolks are use in the filling.
You also use the yolk for binding meat in burgers or if you want to breadcrumb something.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 24, 2007)

Or make mayonnaise, custard or ice cream.  My hunch is that if you have recently found yourself making meringues you will very quickly discover many uses for the yolks.  Here is a link with some helpful information.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 24, 2007)

Hollandaise and Bearnaise!


----------



## auntdot (Jun 24, 2007)

Totally agree with previous posters.

There is little better than an omelet or scrambled eggs made with a double yolk egg.

Here you have the equal.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jul 17, 2007)

You can keep it to make Zabaglione or Hollandaise sauce as stated above.
Or just simple brush it over meat or a pie before going to the oven.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 17, 2007)

I believe you can also freeze them to use later in a recipe calling for all yolks.By the way one yolk is one TBL egg whites equal 2 TBL.


----------



## college_cook (Jul 18, 2007)

Creme brulee!  Creme anglaise!  Or your other favorite custard...


----------



## Loprraine (Jul 18, 2007)

Lemon curd!


----------



## jennyema (Jul 18, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> I believe you can also freeze them to use later in a recipe calling for all yolks.By the way one yolk is one TBL egg whites equal 2 TBL.


 
You need to add either salt or sugar to egg yolks that you are going to freeze.  Otherwise they'll be gummy and unusable when thawed.


----------



## YT2095 (Jul 18, 2007)

egg fried rice.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 18, 2007)

The yolks will keep for a day in a bowl, covered with water.  If you don't use them by then, toss them.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 20, 2007)

I'f I'm using an egg-white only recipe, I'll either use powdered egg whites, or:

1) use the saved yolks for a following-morning breakfast omelette, or

2) cook the yolks up & split them between the dogs & my cockatoo.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 20, 2007)

Loprraine said:
			
		

> Lemon curd!


yes... and Sabayon!


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jul 20, 2007)

*freezing fresh eggs - whites or yolks*

Eggs can be successfully frozen if they are *separated*.

Put egg whites in one container in the freezer - egg yolks in another container in the freezer. In my experience, it is not necessary to add either salt or sugar prior to freezing.

Label the containers with the date and amount of egg whites / yolks. Use within 6 months.

Defrost in the refrigerator. 

I use (defrosted) egg yolks to enrich any homemade white sauce and/or cheese sauce. I use (defrosted) egg whites for dishes requiring extra egg whites (such as a souffle). I use either (or both) to enrich homemade (white) bread or to glaze the finished bread.


----------



## bandonjan (Jul 20, 2007)

I didn't know you could freeze raw eggs, thanks for the
info. I don't eat eggs by themselves, but need them
for recipes. They usually go bad before I can use up
the dozen....


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 24, 2007)

Like someone mentioned earlier, egg fried rice is yummy.

Also, a good option is to use it in breading (egg drop)

You can then fry a fish, chicken fingers, pork, shrimp, what have you, all you need to add to the yolks is Salt, Pepper, flour and/or cornstarch, perhaps cooking wine then coat with bread crumbs and youre good to go.


----------



## Mel! (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello RFWU 

Make mayonaise, with it. 

Mel


----------

